# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Никак не могу понять некоторые фразы!!!

## The Doctor

1. You like me. Я тебе нравлюсь. Но почему не ТЫ НРАВИШЬСЯ МНЕ???????
2. I need you. Ты нужен мне. Опять непонятно!!!!!! Я бы перевел как "я нужен тебе". 
3. Holler if you need me. Примерно правильный перевод "Если буду нужен - зовите". Блин, но почему не наоборот " Если вы будите нужны...."
Эти фразы похожи, но я никак не могу понять почему они переводятся именно так!  ::

----------


## Soft sign

Чтобы было проще, соотносите английский глагол ‘like’ с русским ‘любить’, а ‘need’ — ‘нуждаться’:
‘You like me’ — ‘Ты любишь меня’
‘I need you’ — ‘Я нуждаюсь в тебе’ 
Русские слова ‘нравиться’ и ‘нужен’ более хитрые — в них действующие лица меняются местами:
‘Ты любищь меня’ = ‘Я нравлюсь тебе’
‘Я нуждаюсь в тебе’ = ‘Ты нужен мне’

----------


## The Doctor

Честно говоря......я не понял ::   ‘Я нуждаюсь в тебе’ = ‘Ты нужен мне’ - это я могу понять! Но ‘Ты любищь меня’ = ‘Я нравлюсь тебе’ - это же совсем не обязательно!

----------


## Soft sign

> Но ‘Ты любищь меня’ = ‘Я нравлюсь тебе’ - это же совсем не обязательно!

 Это из-за того, что у глагола ‘любить’, когда он используется по отношению к людям, есть второе значение — ‘to love’. 
Давайте рассмотрим пример, где такого значения не возникает:
‘Я люблю шаурму’ = ‘Шаурма нравится мне’.

----------


## alexsms

В английском жёсткий порядок слов. В принципе, порядок слов там неизменяемый. В русском порядок слов свободный.  
You like me: You - это деятель, like - это действие, которое выполняет деятель, me - это объект, на который направлено действие. Этот жёсткий порядок не меняется. Subject-action-object. В русском нет прямого соответствия, невозможно перевести английской структурой. Поэтому происходит "переворачивание" (Я тебе нравлюсь, в данном случае).

----------


## The Doctor

Ок. А как тогда сказать " ты нравишься мне? ::

----------


## Soft sign

> Ок. А как тогда сказать " ты нравишься мне?

 I like you.

----------


## Medved

> Ок. А как тогда сказать " ты нравишься мне?

 I have the hots for you  ::

----------

